# Washer Drop Trick Shot



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey y'all! Thought you might be getting bored, so I stepped it up a notch and shot through a taped washer, on the drop with a quick draw.






Thanks for lookin'! And do try this at home!
I'm a lonely banana.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome!!1

I need a MUCH bigger washer...... 
and you had me singing along, too!!!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

They had bigger washers, Larry! ACE is the place. Sorry 'bout the singing. I'm just odd, that's all. But I do love me some Weezy Jefferson!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice one Joe!
If I tried that I'd probably grab my belt spin myself around and drop my drawers.


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

That's something else. Great shooting!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

rockslinger said:


> Nice one Joe!
> If I tried that I'd probably grab my belt spin myself around and drop my drawers.


I can see it in my mind's eye, Jim. Minus the drawer drop...

Thanks, Popedandy and Larry.


----------



## Knot Funny (Sep 4, 2012)

Incredible shooting Sir! Love your videos.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Knot Funny said:


> Incredible shooting Sir!	Love your videos.


Thank you for saying so...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice shooting joe! Fast draw is gettin pretty fast buddy!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Amazing !! (I could manage the dropping the washer bit...it's just the rest of it that would be the problem!)


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

man you´re fast! i watch a shot frame by frame and i see you got it! maye you can recording more frames per sec. because it´s very fast







well done!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> man you´re fast! i watch a shot frame by frame and i see you got it! maye you can recording more frames per sec. because it´s very fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again, Tobias, I could try bumping it up to 1060/30 but that might slow it down... It's on 960/45 right now. I read that was a good speed for slowmo, but I know nothing about cameras except how to break them.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

wOOt!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Like it Joe! Been so busy I didn't see this one til now.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that is an incredible shot, and as to the singing...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Berkshire bred said:


> that is an incredible shot, and as to the singing...


Thanks, BB, I hope my singing wasn't too bad. The song IS sung by a woman.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> that is an incredible shot, and as to the singing...


Thanks, BB, I hope my singing wasn't too bad. The song IS sung by a woman.
[/quote]

i think that the singing wa better than the shot


----------

